# Re-covering a Leica IIIc



## Mitica100 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

Recently I have been  given a dismantled Leica IIIc, all screws put neatly in a box, lens (Sumitar, 50/2 collapsible) wrapped in tissue and camera body stripped of its original leatherette.  Unfortunately the shutter is broken (curtains are dry and very, very slow opening on only one side, not at all on the other side) so I thought of making it a nice display.  I know there are some places that sell the leatherette (imitation leather) for re-covering cameras.  Does anyone know where I can find those places?  I'll try the Internet first but I have a feeling I won't find it there.    

Thanks,
D


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.cameraleather.com/


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2003)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> I'll try the Internet first but I have a feeling I won't find it there.





			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> http://www.cameraleather.com/



That just shows one how wrong I was! 
 :roll:
Thanks, my Leica will be happy and so will I.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 19, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> http://www.cameraleather.com/



Thanks ksmattfish, the Leica IIIc is now like a new camera!  I will post pictures of it when the roll is developed.


----------

